# What Acoustic would you most like to play?



## neogardguitar (Dec 6, 2007)

What guitar would you like to try but haven't.

For me right now it would be John How's ladder braced Stella inspired guitars. They look cool and from all report sound amazing.

Here's a link:

http://johnhowguitars.com/

N


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

A Greenfield Fan Fret would be nice to try.


----------



## WarrenG (Feb 3, 2006)

As far as new ones are concerned: George Lowden's Bensusan signature model.

Historically, I'd love to get my paws on Michael Hedges' Martin D-28 "Barbara"...


----------



## Skndstry (Jul 21, 2009)

I love Steve Earle. My dream guitar is the Steve Earle Martin. 

I'd like to play Willie Nelson's old guitar too - the one with the hole. 

Just because.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

neogardguitar said:


> What guitar would you like to try but haven't.
> 
> For me right now it would be John How's ladder braced Stella inspired guitars. They look cool and from all report sound amazing.
> 
> ...


Reminds me of my old Suzuki .. shape and size... 

Most like to play... my old D28S that is long gone...


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

http://www.12fret.com/used/Beneteau 12 String (C) 2004.jpg

Sweet, but I'll need to raise some cash...

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

*Its got to be*

Linda Manzer I have tried a few back many moons ago, but I hear that some of her newer ones are to die for and she has grown to become one of the finest Luthier's in Canada and Kathy Wingert also comes to mind and then I would love to try out my good friend Tim McNkight guitars, it will never end the persuit of the last guitar.Ship


----------



## WarrenG (Feb 3, 2006)

Linda's stuff still sounds like Larrivée's to me, albeit built like brick s**thouses. 

Built for the road. Tough. Manzer tough.

Tim's built some amazing sounding instruments.



Ship of fools said:


> Linda Manzer I have tried a few back many moons ago, but I hear that some of her newer ones are to die for and she has grown to become one of the finest Luthier's in Canada and Kathy Wingert also comes to mind and then I would love to try out my good friend Tim McNkight guitars, it will never end the persuit of the last guitar.Ship


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I've always wanted to try the Santa Cruz guitars and the Collins


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

I love Linda's guitars. Fabulous. I'd love to play a recent one. And I'd love to play a recent Laskin.

I'd also love to play another '37 D-18 to see if they really are the best dreads ever made!!

I'm travelling to the Bourgeois plant in a couple of weeks to see some of the new guitars and to pick up the first 00-18 in Varnish and Hide Glue. This could be a keeper! (though I'm getting to many damned 'keepers' I'm running out of room!!!)

Too many guitars .... Too little time.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Hmm, I'd go with some of the more unusual ones-
Like a harpguitar. or a Tres, or maybe a Sharpach Dolphin Concert Guitar

Actually there are a lot of guitars and other instruments on this site, I would love to try.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

Skndstry said:


> I'd like to play Willie Nelson's old guitar too - the one with the hole.
> 
> Just because.


hey there...willie's guitar has a name...it's "trigger"...named after roy rogers' horse...it's a 1969 Martin N-20...


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

i wouldn't mind getting my hands on robert johnson's L-1...


----------



## neogardguitar (Dec 6, 2007)

Oh, another builder I really admire and would love to try is Simon Fay.

His guitars have a really cool look and are supposed to sound awesome.

http://www.fayguitars.com/

N


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

neogardguitar said:


> Oh, another builder I really admire and would love to try is Simon Fay.
> 
> His guitars have a really cool look and are supposed to sound awesome.
> 
> ...



They do. I love mine!


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...greg godovitz (goddo) once let me play his ancient martin.

that was the watermark. i'm ruined forever as far as enjoying playing an acoustic guitar, unless i can somehow, someway, someday find and afford one that measures up to that one.


----------



## Ian John (Aug 11, 2009)

I played a custom breedlove that really turned my crank..a martin today for the first time that I really liked. Many others that wow! My own builds from ughh to, I am not a good enough player for. My next is the one I want to play the most !! as it is not far off. Everyones own ear likes what they like. Willies old guitar has got to be on the list! Roberts johnson l-1...shoot me! Almost the best last name too!!

Regards Ian John"s son...my dad


----------



## neogardguitar (Dec 6, 2007)

Ron, wow I'm jealous of that guitar.

What is that Walnut?

N


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

neogardguitar said:


> Ron, wow I'm jealous of that guitar.
> 
> What is that Walnut?
> 
> N


Back and sides are figured Honduran Mahogany, with a Bloodwood binding.










Simon has built some very nice instruments that I would love to try, especially a sinker redwood brazillian combo.


----------



## neogardguitar (Dec 6, 2007)

Ron

Beautiful guitar. 

I build guitars and really admire Simon's work and the fact that he tries to help new builders.

By the way, I am just finishing up building a Sinker Redwood/East Indian Rosewood parlour. Might even string her up this weekend. It'll be my first time hearing Sinker Redwood. It's tapping pretty nicely.

Neil


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

neogardguitar said:


> Ron
> 
> Beautiful guitar.
> 
> ...


Well then, I will definitely add yours to my list of "guitars I would like to play". 

Perhaps you should start a new thread to show off your new beauty.


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

Speaking of John How i wouldn't mind playing a fgrand or the fpetit models.If i had the cash i would order the fgrand with american walnut b/s and sinker redwood toplofu


----------



## Nohtanhoj (Jun 30, 2008)

I don't know a ton about guitars, but I'd sure like to play John Mayer's signature Martin (apparently it's the OM series)...


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

jimihendrix said:


> hey there...willie's guitar has a name...it's "trigger"...named after roy rogers' horse...it's a 1969 Martin N-20...


I found a cool picture of Trigger on another forum. I'd also like to try this one:


----------



## Skndstry (Jul 21, 2009)

I wonder though - how good could that actually sound? Seriously - there are people here with much more expertise than I. What would that hole do to it?


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Skndstry said:


> I wonder though - how good could that actually sound?


Good enough to be on a Willie Nelson album (or twenty) and play on stage before thousands.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I love "parlour" guitars. Doesn't really matter what company or year. I just love 'em.

Big box jazz guitars too. Many many years ago, I was fortunate enough to receive a tour of the old Gibson facility in Kalamazoo, before they shut it down. During the tour I was shown a Kalamazoo Award. The guy said to breath on it, and then touch my fingers to the sound-board. Sure enough, it was still vibrating. Those D'Angelicos I saw last week would be nice too.


----------



## Ian John (Aug 11, 2009)

If willies guitar was pink it would be cool lets face it! His guitar has reason..just like yours!

Regards Ian


----------



## Skndstry (Jul 21, 2009)

Not what I meant. Trust me - I'm a bigger Willie fan than most!

But, let's say I'm SUCH a Willie fan that I want to gouge a huge piece out of the top of my guitar. Or, that Martin decides to make an exact replica with that piece missing. 

Wouldn't that have some negative effect on the tone?


----------



## Ian John (Aug 11, 2009)

I do not think a hole will make a change in tone that dramatic or make a guitar sound bad. I would think the guitar would loose projection or distance sound travels. Side ports direct up at the player and may just take some sound away from the fourth row so to speak. A Sound hole can be described similair as putting your finger over the end of a water hose to get distance with the water.

The hole or the thinning of the top may even have let the top move more for even better tone ? Structural integrity would be my worry.
Maybe Willie would not look so cool with pink?

Regards Ian


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

I heard somewhere that the bigger the sound hole the more treble you are bound to get.Willie takes trigger to his favorite luthier every now and then for some touch up and maintenance.


----------

